

Programming as a Marketing Weapon - michaelbuckbee
http://blog.optimizationrobot.com/programming-as-a-marketing-weapon/

======
msacca
We've been kicking around similar ideas for our startup - this helps to
jumpstart our motivation again.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
It's a really effective approach, and I think it's cool that it flips the
situation of 'programmers being bad at marketing' around.

------
javajosh
It makes me sad, actually, that anyone has to justify creating useful little
things because they are 'weapons'. You're making tools as content to get my
(brief, sporadic) attention on some ads, so you get paid. 20k views a month
for your greatest success - how much does that net you? And is it worth the
mercenary attitude?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Hey Josh, please forgive the hyperbole of the post title.

I get what you're saying but I think you're taking this in a different way
than it was intended. These tools are all something that hopefully helps
somebody out (for instance I get emails and tweets about how useful people
find ForAGoodStrftime all the time), and as such are a wildly different
alternative to me buying a bunch of Google/Facebook/Banner ads.

This isn't about tricking anyone or any scummy advertising, it is much more:
"If you found this tool useful, I'd appreciate it if would checkout this other
project I've been working on."

